# Hates ear cleaning & nails clipping



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

CCoopz said:


> Hi All,
> So we adopted Teddy 4 months ago when he was 18 months old so didn’t have the chance to train him to tolerate ear cleaning and nail clipping,
> For his ears I have followed training suggestions, small steps and reward based, by getting him used to me massaging his ears, inspecting his ears, even cleaning outer ear area with wet cotton wool. All good. But as soon as he see’s, no even smells before he see’s the ear solution he runs away. If you try to lure him back with treats he barks, mild growling at me. Stops with sit or down command. On the rare occasion I have got the solution in it has to be done so quick I don’t get much in. And I can’t get near him then to massage the solution in his ear. And it takes us back a few steps with even cleaning his outer ears without solution.
> 
> ...


Correction he IS NOT regularly itching his ear.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

See if any of these help. Like any training it take time, some never enjoy but learn to tolerate. This trainer had several lessons on how to do this, one is bound to help. 

























Dog Training by Kikopup


Professional dog training videos created by world renowned trainer Emily Larlham. I'm not going to feed you want you want to hear to get more views. I am goi...




www.youtube.com


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you so much. Will definitely check these out.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My Teddy wanted no part of nail trims or dremeling. Started slowly to make it a positive experience for him. First he was taught to give paw then treat. When he was comfortable with that, I would take the paw the stroke it, especially between toes, all over paw, then treat. After a while I'd take the nail clippers and just touch the nail, no clipping, treat. That progressed to one small clip on a nail and we eventually worked it up to two nails, then three, etc., always followed by a treat (I always had a treat supply nearby). 

When he was comfortable with all the nails getting clipped, I introduced the dremel. It was not turned on initially. I'd take his paw, praise, touch the nail with the dremel and treat. Once he was comfortble with it touching his nail, I started with slow speed and gentle touch on just one nail. Eventually I've been able to do all nails. He will now present his paw to me when he sees me get the dremel out and we have no problems. I moved at a pace that was comfortable for him and built his trust of me not hurting him. It was so worth it as he now has no fears of nails getting done.

People kept telling me to muzzle him and just get it done but I've seen people do their dogs nails that way and to me it wasn't acceptable as it became a negative for the dog. My work with my dogs is always teamwork and trust. I did this over a few weeks and am so glad I approached it in the way that I did.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

For the ear solution try wetting a cotton ball, put it in the ear, mush it up a bit. Or try something else. What are the ear solution ingredients?
I use a scratch board for nails in front. Walking 3-4 times a day on the sidewalk takes care of the rest.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

gdgli said:


> For the ear solution try wetting a cotton ball, put it in the ear, mush it up a bit. Or try something else. What are the ear solution ingredients?
> I use a scratch board for nails in front. Walking 3-4 times a day on the sidewalk takes care of the rest.


Thank you Gdgli. 
The solution on cotton wool and mushing it up in his ear is what we are doing as Teddy actually quite likes it. Just worried it’s not flushing out the wax. But surely it will do for now. 

hmmm I might try the scratch board.🤞 he’s better with that as he’s ok with his nails being stroked. Maybe I’ll try to walk him on the pavement a little more.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

4goldengirls said:


> My Teddy wanted no part of nail trims or dremeling. Started slowly to make it a positive experience for him. First he was taught to give paw then treat. When he was comfortable with that, I would take the paw the stroke it, especially between toes, all over paw, then treat. After a while I'd take the nail clippers and just touch the nail, no clipping, treat. That progressed to one small clip on a nail and we eventually worked it up to two nails, then three, etc., always followed by a treat (I always had a treat supply nearby).
> 
> When he was comfortable with all the nails getting clipped, I introduced the dremel. It was not turned on initially. I'd take his paw, praise, touch the nail with the dremel and treat. Once he was comfortble with it touching his nail, I started with slow speed and gentle touch on just one nail. Eventually I've been able to do all nails. He will now present his paw to me when he sees me get the dremel out and we have no problems. I moved at a pace that was comfortable for him and built his trust of me not hurting him. It was so worth it as he now has no fears of nails getting done.
> 
> People kept telling me to muzzle him and just get it done but I've seen people do their dogs nails that way and to me it wasn't acceptable as it became a negative for the dog. My work with my dogs is always teamwork and trust. I did this over a few weeks and am so glad I approached it in the way that I did.


Thanks 4golden girls.
I’m going to watch the videos another person posted and try going slow again. I’m kicking myself as he was ok with me clipping his nails while he was stood distracted by my fiancé feeding him smelly meaty treats. His behaviour where he is now very anti clippers started after just one visit to the groomers. I think they must have forced the nail clipping. Partially my fault as it didn’t occur to me that he would react like this.

My previous dog was a chilled out gentlemen who took everything in his stride. He was a half German shepherd rescue from Spain. He was bomb proof. But he didn’t do sofa cuddles. Nice to now have a dog that likes cuddling up to you.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

CCoopz said:


> Thank you Gdgli.
> The solution on cotton wool and mushing it up in his ear is what we are doing as Teddy actually quite likes it. Just worried it’s not flushing out the wax. But surely it will do for now.
> 
> hmmm I might try the scratch board.🤞 he’s better with that as he’s ok with his nails being stroked. Maybe I’ll try to walk him on the pavement a little more.


Go up and down curb to sidewalk, walk uphill, do recalls---all of these cause him to push off his rear legs.
As for flushing out ears---head shaking should take care of that. I do have some other suggestions. I prefer to use Q tips dipped in baby oil. The oil dissolves the wax and if you use a little extra may coat any ear mites and smother them.(old school).


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

gdgli said:


> Go up and down curb to sidewalk, walk uphill, do recalls---all of these cause him to push off his rear legs.
> As for flushing out ears---head shaking should take care of that. I do have some other suggestions. I prefer to use Q tips dipped in baby oil. The oil dissolves the wax and if you use a little extra may coat any ear mites and smother them.(old school).


Oooh good tip re the baby oil and ear wax I’ll give that a go. Thank you so much. And more pavement walking zigzagging across from side to side (That’s what I took from the curb to sidewalk thing), the neighbours will think I am nuts 🤣. We live at the bottom of a quietist long hill road. So we can do walking up hill.

Since the grooming session (possibly his first in a long time) he is even being reactive to me putting anti-flea drops on him today.
He’s always been chilled out about that. It’s as if the grooming experience has put him off any doggy health products or utensils coming anywhere near him. After initially backing away, barking and a little growling he calmed down and came to me and stood nicely and calmly as if he remembered he was ok with it.
I think I will have to use all the good advice from here and build his tolerance back up and just stick with only me doing his nails and ears. The groomer only his coat. 
It’s just frustrating as he’s developed an aversion he didn’t have before after just one visit to the groomer. 
I think it must be that he is particularly sensitive as the husband and wife who groomed him are a lovely couple who specialise in all things GR breeding, showing, boarding, grooming even pet therapy in schools with a couple of their GR’s. I’ve only seen their dogs twice but they seem like very happy Goldens.
Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

CCoopz

I walk parallel to the curb---not many cars, I can do it. While walking I go up on the curb, walk the sidewalk 2 or 3 steps, come down in the street, walk the street 2 or three steps, then up on the curb again. Repeat. 

For the grooming---You probably have your work cut out for you. It sounds like he had a bad experience at the groomer. Counter conditioning is the key. See HELP FOR YOUR FEARFUL DOG.


----------

